# Anybody going to the Seattle dog show?



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

I just entered Matisse. He's being "specialed." I don't expect him to win big at this show. It's a big one and there will be lots of competition. But who knows? I am really excited anyhow because it's a fun show...big, lots of action, lots of events and lots of spectators. I've been to it several times in the past but as a spectator. So this should be fun. 

It would be cool if any westerners are going. Maybe we could hook up.


----------



## outwest (May 1, 2011)

When is it? Let us know how the handsome fellow does!


----------



## Poodlebeguiled (May 27, 2013)

Oh gosh, I'm so busy, forgot this thread.

It's this week end. I'm nervous....I think lots of competition probably. Will report back. Thanks Outwest!


----------



## hunny518 (Jun 5, 2012)

Sorry I never saw this thread. I was there on ssturday , I posted on another thread of yours about it already  are you going to bremerton in 2 weeks? I'll be there both days

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

